# DNA profiling multi-sired litters



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

From Jerry's thread about his rebreed; all organizations - CKC, UKC, AKC allow multi-sired litters.

Costs (no idea about the actual cost of the registration; may not be any different than what registering a single sired litter would be).
But VetGen charges $60.00/animal for DNA parentage testing; with a litter of pups that could get very expensive.

In horses it is often financially prudent (through the use of embryo transfer) to have a mare produce numerous offspring, by numerous sires in one fell swoop.

Has anyone used the opportunity to create multisired litters on bitches that are worthy; and you don't/can't wait another breeding season to have pups? Or had it happen accidently and been pleasantly surprised by a multi-sired litter?

I know it's not guaranteed like horses (since one sire may sire all; but I'm not sure about blended semen and uterine injection? Possible; not sure.

Interesting to me at least.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

A friend of mine bred her whippet bitch to two dogs, but it turned out all the puppies were by just one of them. One of the dogs she was breeding to was quite old (I want to say like 14) and she really wanted to breed to him but wasn't sure if it would take or not, and this was going to be this bitches last breeding so she wanted to do everything in her power to make sure she took. So she bred to both the old dog that was her first choice and also another really nice dog that was her second choice. All the puppies were by the younger sire. 

I also made a bitch owners DNA test her entire litter when one of her dogs accidentally bred her bitch after she had been here being bred to one of my dogs. Turned out all the pups were indeed sired by my dog.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't done it yet, but I wouldn't rule out a multi-sired litter. If I had a female who I was breeding for the last time, and really wanted to use two different sires I'd have no problem doing DNA on the pups once they arrived. 

I've also known a few people who had to do it because of accidents. I just did a DNA test through AKC (required for imported dogs now if they are bred) and it was 35.00 if it was prepaid. I would expect on an entire litter they might give you a deal, but even if they didn't, it would be worth it.

Actually I was talking to someone about this the other day. It would be interesting to see 2 males used on one female, assuming she had pups sired by each. It's the best way to compare what each male produced. The pups have the same pre-birth exposures/experiences, and their initial raising is as close to the same as it can be for any 2 pups in a litter. But you are removing as much of the environmental factor as you can, compared to breeding the female to 1 male, then doing a different breeding with the other later on.


----------



## steven nelson (Jan 10, 2008)

Sperm compete from other sires. At times you can even watch them. Used semen from a male in Norway and a male of mine mixed the sperm, did a surgical implant when the P4 was 13 ng./ml and all the puppies were sire by my male.


----------

